# Question about ellijay river fishing...



## JustinR06 (Mar 15, 2018)

My wife and I have a cabin on the Ellijay river rented for about a week in mid July. I'm from south ga and have never fished further north than lake blackshear, so I'm really just wanting to know what to expect. What species are found in this area of the river and the kind of tackle that ill need to make sure to have with me as I'm sure its nothing like fishing a south ga river. The cabin we have is on the river a few miles north of Ellijay pretty close to what looks to be a golf course. Any of you guys vast knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 15, 2018)

Spin cast and rooster tails in rainbow or brown trout colors.. 1/8 ounce. Trout and smallmouth.


----------



## JustinR06 (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks ill be sure to add some of those to my bag as soon as possible. What type of line do you typically use, im guessing something pretty light.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hate to pop your bubble.

The "stocking program" has just about messed up
N. Ga. trout.

Not like it was back in the day.

Me thinks I would go sight seeing and drive some mountain roads.

If you want to catch big trout, go west.

The one's around here are about the right size for bait.

I know, I know, I know, every once in a blue moon
someone will catch a decent brown.

Usually in da' Hooch.

PS... Old town Cherokee has a good fishery, if you want
to spend the $$$ on out of state license.


----------



## JustinR06 (Mar 16, 2018)

I wouldn't be disappointed with small ones I just like to fish ha. Since the river will be right out the back door I wanted to take advantage of it and maybe catch something ive never had the opportunity to catch before being in the southern part of the state.


----------



## jeremyledford (Mar 16, 2018)

Where you are staying has been releasing trout into the river in recent years. Although I am unsure when the last time was.  Not many wild trout at all in the ellijay. Never caught a smallmouth in the river. It has spotted, largemouth, and many red eye bass in it though. Along with suckers, bream, carp, catfish. 

That river runs through my land about 3 miles south of where you’ll be staying. It’s been in my family 100 years. Throw a tiny crankbait that dives 1ft deep. I grew up fishing it. You will catch some fish but don’t expect a lot. It simply gets too warm in the summer to sustain numbers of trout. It’s got some deep spots down my way so be careful. It’s 8 feet or so deep in places.


----------



## jeremyledford (Mar 16, 2018)

Head elsewhere for trout up there. Plenty of places in blue ridge if you want to drive 20-30 min.


----------

